# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب > منتدي الفنون الشامل والمنوعات >  >  الصفحة الفنية الجمعة 19/3

## Ehab M. Ali

** بدأت الاستعدادات التحضيرية لإقامة معرض ( لون السلام ) للتشكيلي العالمي الأستاذ  راشد دياب بالرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية و المزمع عقده خلال الفترة من  1-10/4/2010 م بالمتحف الوطني بمركز الملك عبد العزيز التاريخي ، برعاية سفارة  جمهورية السودان وبدعم من وكالة الثقافة بوزارة الثقافة والإعلام  بالسعودية. فكرة المعرض كانت بمبادرة من سفير السودان بالرياض  الأستاذ/ عبد الحافظ إبراهيم محمد وذلك من منطلق تعزيز وتوثيق أواصر التواصل  الثقافي بين السودان والمملكة العربية السعودية وتعريف المجتمع السعودي بجمالية  الإبداع والمكتسب الثقافي والإبداعي للفن والفنان التشكيلي السوداني ، وسيستضاف من خلاله عددا من الشخصيات السعودية  البارزة في هذا المجال بالإضافة لعضوية بيت التشكيليين السودانيين.

** تخوض ولأول مرة مذيعتا قناة النيل الأزرق رشا الرشيد وسهام عمر تجربة التمثيل، وذلك  عبر مسلسل (رايات الحق) بمشاركة كبار نجوم الدراما العربية بقيادة مكي سنادة  والسوري أيمن زيدان، وقد جرى تصوير معظم مشاهد المسلسل الذي سيعرض على شاشات العديد  من القنوات الفضائية العربية خلال شهر رمضان القادم وتجسد رشا الرشيد شخصية هند بنت  عتبة وسهام عمر شخصية خولة بنت جعفر.

*** فاز برنامج قطار الزهور من قناة الشروق السودانية بذهبية برامج الأطفال التلفزيونية  لشركات ومؤسسات الإنتاج الخليجية والعربية مناصفة كل من برنامج مغامرات طارق ، من  مؤسسة الحكيم للإنتاج الفني بالجمهورية العربية السورية ، فيما نال الفضية برنامج  عيش سفاري من قناة الشرق الأوسط .mbc وذلك خلال حفل توزيع جوائز مسابقة مهرجان  الخليج للإذاعة والتلفزيون الحادي عشر الذي احتضنته دولة البحرين

****  خرجت المذيعة الفضائية اللامعة تسابيح من صمتها عبر الصحف.. حيث لم تخفِ غضبها  وامتعاضها من إثارة خصوصياتها، والمبالغة في نقل أحاديثها ، وذلك من خلال هذا  الحوار الساخن والمثير والجريء الذي ننشره نقلا عن صحيفة الاسطورة  ..
حينما قالت بغضب وانفعال: (تجربتي مع الجرائد مؤلمة ومريرة..)
قلنا لها:  معليش.. معليش.. ولا يهمك.. الشخص المشهور عرضة للسهام.؟؟
فانفجرت حزناً، حينما  قالت: أحد الصحفيين المعروفين واسمه (....)، ساومني، بأنه سينشر خبراً مفاده أن  النظام العام، قبض عليّ.. وهو كلام عارٍ من الصحة.. وأصل المشكلة.. كان في مشكلة  مرورية..
لقد أغلقت الخط، في وجه هذا الصحفي.. وحذرته من أن يتصل بي، مرة  أخرى.
قلنا لها: نجوم المجتمع يعانون من عيون الصحافة، وهمسات  الإعلاميين؟!
أجابت بثقة: أنا أحمد ربنا أني أقوم بواجباتي، بما يرضي الله،  بعيداً من المساومات والابتزازات.. 
الإشاعات والأقاويل، لا تزيدني إلا قوة  وصلابة، حتى أؤدي رسالتي، على الوجه الأكمل.
وأنا لا أخشى إلا الله.
كلمة  أخيرة
أقول للصحفيين: اتقوا الله فينا.. وتثبتوا.. ولا تنسوا أن الإعلاميات ديل،  بنات ناس وبنات أسر.
مع أنني أصلاً لا أهتز ولا أنهار، ولا تشغلني الإشاعات  والأقاويل والتخرصات.

*

----------


## Almothanna

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ehab M. Ali
					


كلمة  أخيرة
أقول للصحفيين: اتقوا الله فينا.. وتثبتوا.. ولا تنسوا أن الإعلاميات ديل،  بنات ناس وبنات أسر.
مع أنني أصلاً لا أهتز ولا أنهار، ولا تشغلني الإشاعات  والأقاويل والتخرصات.




:gggirlll::confused11:
!!!!!! 
دي ما ياها القالت لي أبوها ما عندك شغلة بي !!!!!!!!!!!
والله أسمع كلامك أصدقك ، أشوف عمايلك أعمل فيصل العجب !!!!!!!!
مشكور ياحبيب .
*

----------


## samawal

*لك التحية يا ايهاب .. والله عمل جميل 
وجتهاد كبير الذي تقوم به تجاه المنبر 
وصفوته .. وبالجد الاخبار الفنية تحفة.. تحفة 
تسلم يا غالي
*

----------


## acba77

*يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*مشكورين يا اخوة

*

----------


## محمدمناع

*ابد لحكم الفرد لا
*

----------


## redstar

*مشكور والله تسلم الايادي
                        	*

----------

